# Exercices de style



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

Fort de ma plus belle plume (que la décence m'interdit d'exhiber en public malgré les demandes répétées d'anatomistes distingués) et suite a une conversation que j'ai eue avec Zarathoustra (dans le rôle de l'anatomiste distingué), il m'est venu une idée. Revenue devrai-je dire, car cette idée date du mois de novembre dernier. Je venais de débarquer sur le bar une quinzaine de jours plus tôt et, déjà, il m'avait semblé remarquer que chacun de mes confrères posteurs tenait un rôle assez précis dans la hiérarchie de notre petite société virtuelle. Il y avait là des chefs charismatiques (nos bien-aimés modérateurs avec lesquels j'entretiens des rapports parfaitement cordiaux en dépit de la fermeture brutale de « Paix foireuse »), des gourous drolatiques (TheBig en particulier) suivis d'une cohorte de disciples appliqués (Barbarella, Bébert, Luc G...), de sinistres personnages tapis dans l'ombre (Sonnyboy, pax tecum sit, dominus sit cum te !), quelques électrons libres (Petit scarabée, votre serviteur...) et tant d'autres clients occasionnels venus s'encanailler ou se perdre dans les tréfonds des forums macgéens. Je ne cite là que quelques exemples et je prie les habitués qui n'auraient pas été nommés (Macinside, Foguenne, Le Gognol, etc.) de ne pas en vouloir à ma mémoire défaillante.

J'avais donc noté l'aisance avec laquelle chacun tenait son rôle. SirMacGregor fournissait une excellente tête de turc au groupe constitué autour de Maousse et Alèm, quand ce dernier n'avait pas son poing virtuel à foutre dans la gueule d'Amok (et vice-versa d'ailleurs). Comme un humble bousier, je poussais devant moi ma pelote de threads, ayant pris le parti de ne jamais répondre dans l'un deux (je continue à considérer cette habitude qu'ont certains de s'auto-répondre comme le signe d'un grand manque d'imagination et de fantaisie). TheBig enfilait les perles d'un humour plein d'esprit, enfantin et nostalgique, ayant trouvé parmi les habitués d'excellents compagnons prêts à lui renvoyer la balle. Zara, impassible au-dessus des nues parfois alcoolisées du bar, observait chacun avec une tendresse paternelle. Qu'il ne m'en veuille pas, mais depuis que Maréchal, ben nous voilà, j'ai le paternalisme en berne. Bref.

L'idée de détailler ainsi le microcosme bistrotier ne s'arrêtait pas là. Dans mon élan, j'avais aussi prévu de rédiger quelques réponses imaginaires à ce thread, en m'inspirant du style reconnaissable de certains de mes confrères. Ma présence sur le bar était toute récente et, pourquoi ne pas le dire, j'avais décidé de m'y faire remarquer. Pourtant, je n'écrivis pas ce thread (dont les lignes qui précèdent ne donne qu'un assez vague aperçu). J'en avais abandonné l'idée pour toujours, quand la conversation avec Zara ranima chez moi la flamme du souvenir (c'est chié dit comme ça, non ?) Il me confia, je ne le trahi pas en disant cela, qu'il avait lui-même caressé le projet d'un thread similaire qui, comme le mien n'avait jamais vu le jour (Zara est toujours trop occupé, c'est que qu'on appelle une constante). De part sa position d'administrateur des forums et, sans doute, par goût, il s'intéresse de près à la petite vie qui s'y écoule ; certains caractères y sont parfois tellement typés que le naturaliste qui sommeille en lui (Zara est un admirateur déclaré du symbolisme, comme quoi, chacun a sa croix...), que le naturaliste, dis-je, s'émerveille comme ferait un entomologiste au nez bouffi de s'être trop penché sur une ruche (tu vois, sonnyboy, ça c'est un bon emploi du mot « bouffi », bouffon).

Arrivé à ce stade, je m'émerveille moi-même de toutes ces lignes qui emplissent désormais mon écran, sans que je sache trop comment retomber sur mes pattes, mais pas peu fier d'avoir casé une citation latine, le paternalisme de Vichy et un entomologiste. Tout ça pourquoi ? Pour débuter mon petit épisode perso des Bougons-Macgard, mon petit divertissement solitaire du samedi soir, ma petite fête à un dans ma tête. Il fallait bien illustrer mon propos, qui est de pasticher le style de chacun, par un exemple choisi. C'est donc par moi-même que je commence. À la manière de DocEvil, tant il est vrai qu'on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

Non, rien.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi tête de turc ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

Jé dit : pourquoi tête de turc ?


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi tête de turc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

Vous voyez bien qu'il se fout de nous ! Bravo DocEvil, continue.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

Vand Gé4 nuf (ou preske), pris imbatables.


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Vand Gé4 n?uf (ou preske), pris imbatables.










* 

[/QUOTE]

il y en a qui est neuf !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

Non DocEvil, ne rentre pas dans ce jeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va t'y perdre


----------



## barbarella (9 Mars 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par barbarella


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

*Coup de cur/de pompe médical...*

J'avais 37,2 °C ce matin. Ça fait trois jour et je m'inquiète un peu, quoi qu'en disent Lacan et Schopenauer.
Ne ratez pas le Larousse médical, c'est une vraie bombe !

*Toujours là barbapapa ?*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

*Coup de cur/de pompe médical...*

Toujours 37,2 °C aujourd'hui encore. Quelqu'un a essayé un thermomètre frontal ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi personnes ne m'aime ? pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

C'est pas tout ça, mais c'est l'heure des Chiffres et des Lettres...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

Qu'est-ce qui se passe ici ? Le Doc a pété un fusible ou qoui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lui aussi il court après son neurone !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

Bon, ça devait arriver, le Doc devient fou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sans rire, je crois que ce qu'il a voulu dire, c'est qu'on est tous dans le même bateau et qu'il faut ramer pour avancer, surtout quand on veut arriver à bon port !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben quoi, keskejé dit ?


----------



## kamkil (9 Mars 2003)

_On pagaye, on pagaye
Où t'as mis la pagaie?
Là-bas sous le cocotier
On peut plus pagayer
_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

Ça peut plus durer ! Non au foutage de gueule ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'organise une grande manifestation "Tous contre DocEvil", après-demain lundi, à 14 heures, de la Bastille à la Nation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Commencez sans moi, je risque d'arriver en retard.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

_ Message édité par alèm._


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

Waouw ! Doc, j'ai pas les mots... C'est... Waouw !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

Tiens, les forums remarchent ?

Je me renseigne auprès du serveur qui nous héberge et je vous tiens au courant dès que ça re-foire.

À part ça, je me sens tout léger et dhumeur badine


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

'

Bon, je vais au lit. Pas le temps pour Rebecca, on verra ça demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

------------------






*Le Gognol ?* - Live in direct from the *gognol*Communication center !

* Exclusive music here ! * *gognol*Communication _créateur d'inutilibile _


----------



## barbarella (9 Mars 2003)

Il y a longtemps que je n'avais pas ri comme ça, tout seul comme un gland devant mon écran. Merci, merci, merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









P.S. : Pour ne pas quitter le sujet initial, je rappelle pour mémoire que si vous ne m'aimez pas, je ne vous aime pas non plus.


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

_Qu'est-ce qu'il a lui ? T'es en manque. Si tu cherches des psy, c'est pas sur MacG qu'il faut aller. Tu prends du Lexomil, du xanax ou du prozac, et tu dégage voir le veto. Non mais _












--------------


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Qu'est-ce qu'il a lui ? T'es en manque. Si tu cherches des psy, c'est pas sur MacG qu'il faut aller. Tu prends du Lexomil, du xanax ou du prozac, et tu dégage voir le veto. Non mais 









* 

[/QUOTE]

--------------





_Powered for extract and eradicate The international 'tanplan &amp; rillettes corporation center_


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

étonnant...


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * étonnant...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Qui le ban ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------

? Quoi tu n'a pas les icones casimir ? fonce vite sur  Anime Icons !!
? iPodiste !
? Naru je t'aime ! &lt;= mackie sous effet ethylique


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2003)

Il a l'intention de nous passer en revue les 8000 membres de MacGeneration le Doc?


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 

Qui le ban ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas le temps pour les forums en ce moment. Je viens de passer une super nuit avec Elle * 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, Mackie, je passe demain prendre le boîtier. Cela nous servira pour les deux DD firewire.

Sur ce, je retourne à mes occupations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*_'ci ficelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

----------
 cliquez sur le 

 !!
Nos Petites Pages
Vivement Dimanche !


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Il a l'intention de nous passer en revue les 8000 membres de MacGeneration le Doc? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Perso, je trouve ça dégueulasse !!!!! Mais pour qui il se croit, le type ?

Tu sais ce que c'est, l'éhtique ?

Tu crois que tu peux débouler, comme ça, sans respecter les gens, et agreeser ? hein ?!!!! Je rêve.

C'est pas un camp de concentration, ici, on est libre, on fait ce qu'on veut. 

Alors si tu nous aimes pas, c'est pareil. T'as rien à faire de mieux de ta vie, sans doute, et c'est dommage, mais c'est pathétique franchement !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je rêve...


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

on s'amuse comme on peut...

----------
I always refused to be a fool...


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 

Mouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas le temps pour les forums en ce moment. Je viens de passer une super nuit avec Elle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * 

Bon, Mackie, je passe demain prendre le boîtier. Cela nous servira pour les deux DD firewire.

Sur ce, je retourne à mes occupations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*'ci ficelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----------
 cliquez sur le 

 !!
Nos Petites Pages
Vivement Dimanche !   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas alem ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_J'ai pas le temps pour les forums en ce moment._


----------



## Blob (9 Mars 2003)

mouahaahaha vous zetes trop con... presque autant que moi!


----------



## Blob (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * mouahaahaha vous zetes trop con... presque autant que moi! 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Putain il est fort, comment k'il fait??!?


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

coucou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je passais par ici et j'ai un peu lu ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça m'a fait bien rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Continuez comme ça, et à plus tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bisouuuuuuuuuuuuuu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----------
*Prenez, l'bus... *

 *...roulez avec nous !*


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Putain il est fort, comment k'il fait??!?  * 

[/QUOTE]

il t'a cloné !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais la le clone me semble raté


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

En effet, on avait acheté ce Mac au club info. J'adore surtout l'ouverture qui se fait avec les trois petites vis droites, sur le flanc gauche. Si tu viens à l'AUG, je te montrerai comment j'ai réussi à mettre OS X dessus, en passant par XPostFacto. Je t'assures que ça va vite, si tu mets un DD de 250 Mo et que tu doubles la Ram, à 4 Mo. 

----------
*Mac LC II-68040 33/66 Mhz-42 Mo RAM-DD 730 Mo + 2 Go-Ethernet 10 Mb-14" Sony Trinitron-CD300-Syquest 105 Mo-OS 8.1*

_Rien ne sert de courir (ça ne risque pas avec un LC), il faut poster à point ..._


----------



## kamkil (9 Mars 2003)

Plus que 150, plus que 150 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alèm, j'arrive


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

non plus que 184 posts


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * En effet, on avait acheté ce Mac au club info. J'adore surtout l'ouverture qui se fait avec les trois petites vis droites, sur le flanc gauche. Si tu viens à l'AUG, je te montrerai comment j'ai réussi à mettre OS X dessus, en passant par XPostFacto. Je t'assures que ça va vite, si tu mets un DD de 250 Mo et que tu doubles la Ram, à 4 Mo. 


[/QUOTE]


Que de la jalousie tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *  Pour débuter mon petit épisode perso des Bougons-Macgard, mon petit divertissement solitaire du samedi soir, ma petite fête à un dans ma tête. Il fallait bien illustrer mon propos, qui est de pasticher le style de chacun, par un exemple choisi. C'est donc par moi-même que je commence. À la manière de DocEvil, tant il est vrai qu'on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même...








* 

[/QUOTE]

Si c'est "Pot Bouille" je veux bien faire le Bougon cuisinier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si c'est "le Ventre de Paris" je veux bien faire... le Ventre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Miam !*


----------



## minime (9 Mars 2003)

C'est pas la peine de faire un exercice de style quand on peut faire le tour de la question avec un seul lien.


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * C'est pas la peine de faire un exercice de style quand on peut faire le tour de la question avec un seul lien.   * 

[/QUOTE]

On en parle déjà dans ce sujet. Je ferme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------
Bon... y vient cet iPod ou quoi?...


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * En effet, on avait acheté ce Mac au club info. J'adore surtout l'ouverture qui se fait avec les trois petites vis droites, sur le flanc gauche. Si tu viens à l'AUG, je te montrerai comment j'ai réussi à mettre OS X dessus, en passant par XPostFacto. Je t'assures que ça va vite, si tu mets un DD de 250 Mo et que tu doubles la Ram, à 4 Mo.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour,

Quel intérêt d'installer Mac OS X sur cet ordinateur ?
Pour s'amuser, pourquoi pas, mais pour être productif, il vaut mieux rester sous 4.1.

Pour conclure mon intervention, je dirai qu'Apple a encore beaucoup de travail à faire pour imposer son système sur les Macintosh II. C'est dommage.

Cordialement

--------------------
Didier Guillion Myriad


----------



## benjamin (9 Mars 2003)

IBM a annoncé les G5 pour la fin de l'année. Et vous ?

--------------------
Contactez moi :
Email :    olimac@macplus.org
ICQ : 172142555


----------



## benjamin (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * 

Perso, je trouve ça dégueulasse !!!!! Mais pour qui il se croit, le type ?

Tu sais ce que c'est, l'éhtique ?

Tu crois que tu peux débouler, comme ça, sans respecter les gens, et agreeser ? hein ?!!!! Je rêve.

C'est pas un camp de concentration, ici, on est libre, on fait ce qu'on veut. 

Alors si tu nous aimes pas, c'est pareil. T'as rien à faire de mieux de ta vie, sans doute, et c'est dommage, mais c'est pathétique franchement !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je rêve...    * 

[/QUOTE]

Deux cas se présentent :


Soit tu acceptes ce genre de message.

Et donc tu t'exposes à des sanctions pénales.

Sachant que cela va à l'encontre du droit européen.

Et là, ce sont les admins qui sont responsables.

Je pense que nous n'y avons pas intérêt.


Soit tu décides d'adopter une autre politique, d'ordre et de morale, axée sur quatre points.

1) prévention des comportements déviants en plaçant la charte des forums au-dessus de chaque champ d'écriture des messages.

Question aux admin : pourrait-on compléter cette charte, en reprenant _in extenso_ les lois sur Internet en vigueur ?

Cela nous permettrait de nous protéger efficacement.

2) interviention dès le délit signalé, sans concertation ni résolution préalable.

Je propose d'ailleurs aux adminsitrateurs la création d'une brigade spéciale d'intervention de MacG.

Je pointe du doigt, à ce sujet, le sous-équipement des modérateurs.

Nous ne pouvons pas, dans les conditions actuelles, effectuer un travail propre et efficace.

Est-ce ce que nous voulons ?

3) destruction des comptes dès qu'un écart est constaté.

Sans préavis.

Cela permet de lutter efficacement contre la reproduction tendancieuse de tels comportements en attaquant le problème à la racine pour des forums plus beaux, plus lisses.

4) poursuite de son propriétaire auprès de son FAI.

Là, c'est le droit qui reprend le dessus.

Je pense qu'une telle politique ferme et raisonnée permettra aux forums de ne pas tomber dans la chianli.


Ce n'est pas un jugement, cher collègue virtuel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te fais part simplement de mes 74 ans d'expérience juridiques et douanières.

Et des dures réalités de la vie.

J'apporte des arguments contradictoires.

Et accepte tes remarques, sans porter de jugement.

En ne parlant que des faits.

Et sans m'éparpiller dans de vaines considérations.

Rien de plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------
http://tele.mac.free.fr/


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2003)

mais pourquoi est-ils aussi méchant ?


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * J'avais donc noté l'aisance avec laquelle chacun tenait son rôle. SirMacGregor fournissait une excellente tête de turc au groupe constitué autour de Maousse et Alèm, quand ce dernier n'avait pas son poing virtuel à foutre dans la gueule d'Amok (et vice-versa d'ailleurs).    * 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis plutôt versa que vice. Quoique...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2003)

_(Avec de vrais morceaux d'Amok dedans.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr />*Alors si tu nous aimes pas, c'est pareil. T'as rien à faire de mieux de ta vie, sans doute, et c'est dommage, mais c'est pathétique franchement !!*

[/QUOTE]

Au risque de me faire encore une fois des amis (j'adore ça), je ne trouve pas que la démarche d'Evil soit pathétique. "Si tu ne nous aimes pas", ça veut dire quoi ? Je fréquente les forums depuis assez longtemps pour savoir que ce n'est pas le meilleur endroit pour y chercher de l'affection. Ou alors, c'est qu'on ne fréquente pas les mêmes forums. C'est bien joli de jouer les moralistes offensés, mais ca ressemble quand même un poil à un vieux discours de... Non, là je vais aller trop loin, et on va encore me traiter de sale con (dans le meilleur des cas) ou de vieux sénile (dans le meilleur aussi). Quand au coup du "camp de concentration", c'est quand même assez pitoyable...

Bon, c'est dimanche soir et je ne suis pas d'humeur a perdre mon temps sur un clavier. C'est pas l'endroit, c'est pas le support. On va stopper là les bons sentiments à deux balles et on en parle de visu: tu passes de temps en temps aux AES histoire de nous parler de ton honneur froissé et tout ça?! Là, ca me branche... Parce que les échanges de posts sur l'air de "je suis meilleur que les autres et je vous le dit" sur les forums Mac G ca commence à craindre un peu. Il n'y a pas de raison d'être plus sympa ici que dans la vraie vie où tout le monde s'en branle royalement. Restez dans le sujet, merde, au lieu de gonfler avec des pseudo discours moralisateurs de cours de récré. Les flashes de 20 heures sont pleins de nouvelles délirantes, vites oubliées ici dès que Saint Jobs fait une keynote en Quick Time live. Tout le monde se fout des threads du Doc dès qu' on annonce une mise à jour des processeurs motorola...


----------



## hannibal (10 Mars 2003)

Il vous manque quelqu'un pour le débat soit interessant...

Hi, hi, hi...

Mais il reviendra certainement...


----------



## benjamin (10 Mars 2003)

Il y a une bonne ambiance ce soir dans le bar, à ce que je vois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, si vous voulez vous marrer, n'oubliez pas les inscriptions pour les Burger, mercredi prochain.
Doc, t'as intérêt à être de la partie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, je vous laisse, j'ai Prerima sur le feu


----------



## benjamin (10 Mars 2003)

Pffff, les forums ne m'ont une nouvelle fois pas reconnu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le message précédent était de moi.

--------------------
vous prendrez bien un doigt de psychologie sociale ?

Non ? Alors un burger plutôt !


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> *

Allez, je vous laisse, j'ai Prerima sur le feu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

des détails ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a merde je suis pas en anonyme


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Si c'est "Pot Bouille" je veux bien faire le Bougon cuisinier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais alors juste  un peu de riz complet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Si c'est "le Ventre de Paris" je veux bien faire... le Ventre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE] 

Trop tard ! régime et méditation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, j'ai définitivement perdu mon chapeau 




Demain j'enléve le bas !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2003)

Chose promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai décidé de garder une petite touche de fantaisie


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * (Avec de vrais morceaux d'Amok dedans.)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Chez l'Amok, rien ne vaut les bas morceaux! 

(=&gt; Rien à voir avec le post ci-dessus).


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * (Avec de vrais morceaux d'Amok dedans.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Au risque de me faire encore une fois des amis (j'adore ça), je ne trouve pas que la démarche d'Evil soit pathétique. "Si tu ne nous aimes pas", ça veut dire quoi ? Je fréquente les forums depuis assez longtemps pour savoir que ce n'est pas le meilleur endroit pour y chercher de l'affection. Ou alors, c'est qu'on ne fréquente pas les mêmes forums. C'est bien joli de jouer les moralistes offensés, mais ca ressemble quand même un poil à un vieux discours de... Non, là je vais aller trop loin, et on va encore me traiter de sale con (dans le meilleur des cas) ou de vieux sénile (dans le meilleur aussi). Quand au coup du "camp de concentration", c'est quand même assez pitoyable...

Bon, c'est dimanche soir et je ne suis pas d'humeur a perdre mon temps sur un clavier. C'est pas l'endroit, c'est pas le support. On va stopper là les bons sentiments à deux balles et on en parle de visu: tu passes de temps en temps aux AES histoire de nous parler de ton honneur froissé et tout ça?! Là, ca me branche... Parce que les échanges de posts sur l'air de "je suis meilleur que les autres et je vous le dit" sur les forums Mac G ca commence à craindre un peu. Il n'y a pas de raison d'être plus sympa ici que dans la vraie vie où tout le monde s'en branle royalement. Restez dans le sujet, merde, au lieu de gonfler avec des pseudo discours moralisateurs de cours de récré. Les flashes de 20 heures sont pleins de nouvelles délirantes, vites oubliées ici dès que Saint Jobs fait une keynote en Quick Time live. Tout le monde se fout des threads du Doc dès qu' on annonce une mise à jour des processeurs motorola...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé, excellent !!!


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Héhé, excellent !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Plus vrai que du vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Pour compléter ce que dit Amok : 
"Tout le monde se fout des annonces de procs Motorola dès que Foguenne met en ligne de nouvelles photos de soirées belges."


----------



## bebert (10 Mars 2003)

Avant propos : amis de la blague facile, du calembour à deux centimes, passez votre chemin.

Bla bla bla  bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla ultra-moderne solitude bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla arocaria bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla meurs un autre jour bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla mur des chiottes bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla madame Germaine bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla paix foireuse bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla.

Hors propos : qu'est-ce que j'écris bien ! Je suis le meilleur ! Vive moi !


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *  Héhé, excellent !!!    * 

[/QUOTE]

Foguenne... Tssss Tsssss....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2003)

Bébert, est-ce que tu es sûr que ce soit bien la manière de Foguenne ça ?


----------



## bebert (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Bébert, est-ce que tu es sûr que ce soit bien la manière de Foguenne ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Waouuuuuuuuh ! Exxxccceellleeennntttt !


----------



## bebert (11 Mars 2003)

Qui aime bien châtie bien.


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Qui aime bien châtie bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ça chauffe sous le capot là !!


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

_Le petit bebert est attendu au Burger Quizz, Globalcut l'attend avec une guiness... TÛ DÛ DÛ..._


----------



## bebert (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Bébert, est-ce que tu es sûr que ce soit bien la manière de Foguenne ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oups ! j'avais oublié de changer le titre du sujet. Désolé !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2003)

Bon, juste pour dire que ce sujet est excellllent (merci Foguenne), et pour faire remonter le sujet sinon il faut aller le chercher dans les pages suivantes et c'est casse-pieds.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi tete de turc, repondé moi !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2003)

Je reviendrai... D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas loin...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2003)

Moi aussi je reviendrai ! Pas vrai, Barbarella ? Au fait, tu veux pas une bague de l'île de Ré ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2003)

Le petit DocEvil est attendu au travail


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2003)

Alors, répondez moi STP.


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)




----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2003)

(Je sais qu'il s'agit d'un crime de lèse majesté...)

Nous recherchons actuellement des béta-posteurs pour le sujet "exercice de style". Si vous êtes disponibles, merci de me contacter par mail.


----------



## bebert (12 Mars 2003)

Je roulais pénard dans mon toyot celeri RAV 4 (arffff). Jécoutais Les Doors « riders in the storm » les oreilles décollées et la bite au vent quand soudain je glissais sur des moules frites. Je me réveillais en sursaut, croyant avoir fait un cauchemar, mais j'avais toujours mes mains posées à plat sur le lit comme on m'avait enseigné chez les jésuites. Ma femme venait juste de me renverser un verre de Leffe sur la tête et me criait :
"Ben alors zeBig ? Qu'est-ce qui t'arrive ? Tu conduit en dormant ?"
Mon sang ne fit quun tour. Je me levais et enfilait mon slip en peau de mérou, cest fragile cette matière  car quand on tire trop dessus, la peau de mérou pète (arfff).
Je quittais le domicile conjugal seul dans la nuit, sen était trop de me faire réveiller toutes les nuits à coup de bière dans la gueule. Je me rendis chez mon armurier pour acheter une épée et me faire narakiriser. Dans la rue qui menait au magasin je vis un verre de saké mendier. Je trouvais bizarre quun verre de saké quête à cette heure tardive ! (arffff). Encore une japoniaiserie belge me dis-je. Juste avant de rentrer dans le magasin, je me rappelais soudain que jallais fêter bientôt mes 25 ans de boite et je ne pouvais pas laisser ma femme partir seule à Disneyland Paris. Je les voulais tellement ces oreilles de Mickey, pour cacher les miennes ! Heureusement le magasin était fermé, une chance pour moi à cette heure-ci. Pourtant larmurier ferait fortune si il ouvrait la nuit car il y avait une queue énorme à lentrée du magasin (Arfff). Je fis alors demi-tour en pensant au fabuleux voyage au pays de merveilles qui mattendait.


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

EXCELLENT !!!

Méga LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























 (bravo bebert)


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2003)

Il faut pour cela placer ton fichier a la racine de ton dossier "php". Si ton IP correspond a l'upload  tu devrais obtenir un moulinet descendant de 2,4 Ghz. Dans le cas contraire, cela signifie que la spatule à ressort est bloquée par un firewall. Pour t'en débarrasser, tu dois débrancher ton ordinateur en tirant d'un coup sec sur la prise, et d'un tour de main (en même temps) te munir d'un tournevis Torx N° 8 pour appliquer un mouvement de va et vient sur la circonvolution du topinambour. Une fois ceci réglé, tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Toujours égal à toi même Thebig bébert, bravo


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2003)

Je vous rappelle que le calendrier des AES est disponible en ligne  ici, et que mon spectacle au BHV de Rosny (sur le stand Apple) joue les prolongations jusqu'au mois de Juin.


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2003)

bah oui !

bah quoi ?

touba quoi !

hi hi hi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (c)touba

---------------
*sénégaulois*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

*Oui ben ce soir j'ai BurgerQuizz alors ce sera sandwich !!*







*Et ceux à qui ça ne convient pas n'ont qu'à se cuire un uf*


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)




----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Mouarfff !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pareil à Drancy à peine rentré
 ma bergêre m'a dit "sandwich pépé rico"...
et après tu vas te coucher


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2003)

*On n'est pas sourd!!!*


----------



## aricosec (12 Mars 2003)

toi bichette,j'vais montrer la bebete qui monte
prend la dans tes mains et n'est pas honte
n'ai pas peur,ne craint pas son venin
je sens qu'sa vient,encore un p'tit coup d'rein

poil a la bête a deux dos


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2003)

Mes chers compatriotes,

L'année qui s'achève a été marquée par des événements tragiques. Elle restera dans nos mémoires comme une année de flottement, d'incertitude, dominée par les conflits et dont beaucoup se souviendront avec amertume et, parfois, avec désespoir.
La guerre, la montée des extrémismes de tous bords, la crise de la communauté internationale ont largement contribué à l'éclosion de nouveaux foyers d'instabilité qui menacent la sécurité de nombreux pays, dont le Belouchistan. Ici ou là, des voix se font entendre pour réclamer une révision de nos institutions nationales et internationales. Il ne faut pas céder à la panique. Il ne faut en aucun cas faire le jeu de ceux qui sèment le doute pour mieux récolter l'incertitude.
Dans ces temps difficiles, où le Belouchistan n'est pas épargné, notre position a toujours été claire : nous n'en changerons pas. La guerre du Navet ne sonnera pas le glas de la constitution dont je suis le garant. J'ai demandé au Premier ministre et aux membres du Gouvernement de tout mettre en uvre afin de mettre un terme définitif aux nuisances causées par les quelques cultivateurs extrémistes dont les agissements et la politique tarifaire agressive déstabilisent gravement l'économie mondiale des légumes. Des inspecteurs mandatés par l'Organisation des Nations Légumières sont actuellement au travail dans plusieurs des exploitations concernées. Malgré la faible coopération des cultivateurs, leurs recherches commencent à porter leurs fruits ; elle seront poursuivies jusqu'à leur terme.

Mes chers concitoyens, face à nous, l'année qui commence sera, j'en suis sûr, une année de renouveau, une année de changement et une année d'espoir. Encore une fois, ne cédons pas à l'alarmisme de ceux qui, promptement, tirent la sonnette. Oui, chacune et chacun d'entre vous a le droit de consommer les légumes de son choix. Je veillerai personnellement à ce que le Gouvernement s'emploie, plus que jamais, à faire respecter ce droit fondamental. Que le Belouchistan retrouve, par la voie de la concertation pacifique, le chemin de la prospérité légumière, c'est le vu que je formule pour tous. Et à chacune, à chacun, dans la perspective de ces jours meilleurs, je souhaite une très bonne et heureuse année.

Vive la République ! Vive le Belouchistan !


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2003)

euh... j'arien compris...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2003)

Bonne année


----------



## Yip (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert/TheBigLebowski:</font><hr /> * Je me levais et enfilait mon slip en peau de mérou, c?est fragile cette matière  car quand on tire trop dessus, la peau de mérou pète (arfff).
* 

[/QUOTE]

D'ailleurs savez-vous que le mérou est le seul poisson qui se rase ?

En effet, la peau de mérou s'tond (arff).


----------



## Yip (13 Mars 2003)

'soir...


----------



## Yip (13 Mars 2003)

Bouh TM


----------



## Yip (13 Mars 2003)

s'lut




(grat, grat, grat)


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)




----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ha bon, le 17 Mars on jête des bières sur Saddam ?


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * '

Bon, je vais au lit. Pas le temps pour Rebecca, on verra ça demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

------------------






Le Gognol ? - Live in direct from the gognolCommunication center !

 Exclusive music here !  gognolCommunication créateur d'inutilibile  * 

[/QUOTE]






 Mais quelle escroquerie !! Profiter ainsi de mon absence !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, j'avoue que c'est troublant quand même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même si l'horaire du post de cette imitation ne correspond pas du touit à la réalité ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 

Deux cas se présentent :


Soit tu acceptes ce genre de message.

Et donc tu t'exposes à des sanctions pénales.

Sachant que cela va à l'encontre du droit européen.

Et là, ce sont les admins qui sont responsables.

Je pense que nous n'y avons pas intérêt.


Soit tu décides d'adopter une autre politique, d'ordre et de morale, axée sur quatre points.

1) prévention des comportements déviants en plaçant la charte des forums au-dessus de chaque champ d'écriture des messages.

Question aux admin : pourrait-on compléter cette charte, en reprenant in extenso les lois sur Internet en vigueur ?

Cela nous permettrait de nous protéger efficacement.

2) interviention dès le délit signalé, sans concertation ni résolution préalable.

Je propose d'ailleurs aux adminsitrateurs la création d'une brigade spéciale d'intervention de MacG.

Je pointe du doigt, à ce sujet, le sous-équipement des modérateurs.

Nous ne pouvons pas, dans les conditions actuelles, effectuer un travail propre et efficace.

Est-ce ce que nous voulons ?

3) destruction des comptes dès qu'un écart est constaté.

Sans préavis.

Cela permet de lutter efficacement contre la reproduction tendancieuse de tels comportements en attaquant le problème à la racine pour des forums plus beaux, plus lisses.

4) poursuite de son propriétaire auprès de son FAI.

Là, c'est le droit qui reprend le dessus.

Je pense qu'une telle politique ferme et raisonnée permettra aux forums de ne pas tomber dans la chianli.


Ce n'est pas un jugement, cher collègue virtuel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te fais part simplement de mes 74 ans d'expérience juridiques et douanières.

Et des dures réalités de la vie.

J'apporte des arguments contradictoires.

Et accepte tes remarques, sans porter de jugement.

En ne parlant que des faits.

Et sans m'éparpiller dans de vaines considérations.

Rien de plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------
http://tele.mac.free.fr/ * 

[/QUOTE]










*ÉNORME !!* Et tellement vrai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## Yip (13 Mars 2003)

Bon excusez-moi si je mets des parenthèses partout (j'aime bien les parenthèses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et des smileys plein mes posts (j'adore les smileys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) et si je suis un peu hors sujet mais je peux pas m'en empêcher ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)

Alors, mais je suis pas sûr ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), je crois qu'il faut choisir l'onglet "À la manière de..." ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) dans le thread "Exercice de style" dans le forum "Le Bar MacG" (je crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).

Ensuite ça roule tout seul, y a plus qu'à se laisser guider (!), mon géééééééééééénial Alubook fait le reste tout seul, même si il chauffe un peu mais c'est pas grave parce-qu'on est en hiver ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) et donc j'ai froid aux doigts de pieds ( surtout le gros orteil gauche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).

Voilà, dites-moi si je me suis gouré quelque part (passqueu j'suis pas sûr), hein Foguenne, t'es là ?
euh, mackie, toi mon gourou, qu'est-ce t'en pense, hein, dis, hein ?


----------



## Yip (13 Mars 2003)

Dans le but avoué d'élever un peu le niveau de ces forums décidément indigne des capacités de mon cerveau (à la mesure de l'ego de son auguste possesseur), j'ai décidé, ne vous déplaise, de vous narrer par le menu mon enfance qui a fait de moi ce que je suis aujourd'hui, c'est à dire votre interlocuteur distingué et néanmoins plein de mansuétude. La longueur subséquente du post ainsi généré entraînera ipso facto l'inutilité d'une réponse quelle qu'elle soit, aussi superflue qu'encombrante pour les disques durs de notre bien-aimé site, j'ai nommé Mac Génération. Inutile d'essayer de me fléchir, ma décision est prise, je serai inébranlable bien que sexué, toute tentative de discussion restera lettre morte, tant l'immixtion dans ma vie privée ne peut être que de mon fait, en plein accord avec moi même, dans la plénitude de la sérénité qui me caractérise. Où est le divan ? ah !, là, parfait, j'étends mon être et je commence.

Or donc, tout à commencé par une nuit sans lune, à la recherche d'un motel que jamais il ne trouva, mon père eut soudain l'attention attirée par une lumière éthérée, fluctuante mais pas mergitante puisqu'elle augmentait au contraire d'intensité. Intrigué mais pas effrayé, mon futur géniteur quitta sa voiture de location et se dirigea séance tenante vers la source supposément ignée de cette lactescence irradiante. Derrière un bosquet de tamaris, plante laxative autant que décorative mais ne soignant pas la loghorrée, il découvrit un objet ovoïde aux reflets métalliques, près duquel se tenait une créature humanoïde de petite taille au visage triangulaire auréolé de cheveux blonds. Tendant la main vers lui en un geste d'invite, la jeune nymphe remonta la rampe menant à l'intérieur de son véhicule en émettant un chant doux, modulé, aux accents hypnotiques, que mon père pourtant rompu aux techniques de manipulation mentale trouva irrésistible autant qu'inoffensif.

Bref, conçu avec une extraterrestre, j'ai été élevé dans une soucoupe volante, ce qui explique mon crâne dégarni mais bien fait, mon teint pâle mais uniforme, et mon goût pour l'altitude, en particulier de pensée, d'action et d'omission. D'aucun objecteront sans doute que je triche, que je ne suis pas un véritable humain, voire me traiteront carrément de métèque, de juif errant, de pâtre grec et diront que mes capacités supérieures viennent de ma condition (enviable mais non désirée) de mutant extraterrestre. Que nenni, leur répondrai-je, car qu'est-ce qui fait la nature de l'homme, je vous le demande mes chers lecteurs ? ce n'est rien de moins que l'amour du camembert bien fait, des boissons fermentées mais naturelles et la propension si largement répandue à vouloir être le dernier à parler dans une discussion, si futile soit-elle, ce qui n'est pas, vous me l'accorderez bien volontiers, le cas des animaux, d'alien, E.T, la mutante ou autres colocataires de notre univers infini et sans limites qu'on nomme aussi l'espace, frontière de l'inconnu.

Vous me permettrez de terminer par une formule toute simple mais à méditer, que j'ai tendance à ériger en règle de vie (par trop spartiate par ailleurs, ceci plus par goût de la contradiction que par choix délibéré) : 

Pourquoi remettre au lendemain ce qu'on peut faire le surlendemain ?


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2003)

C'est dingue tout ce qu'on peut écrire avec un alubook 12'


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Dans le but avoué d'élever un peu le niveau de ces forums décidément indigne des capacités de mon cerveau (à la mesure de l'ego de son auguste possesseur), j'ai décidé, ne vous déplaise, de vous narrer par le menu mon enfance qui a fait de moi ce que je suis aujourd'hui, c'est à dire votre interlocuteur distingué et néanmoins plein de mansuétude. La longueur subséquente du post ainsi généré entraînera ipso facto l'inutilité d'une réponse quelle qu'elle soit, aussi superflue qu'encombrante pour les disques durs de notre bien-aimé site, j'ai nommé Mac Génération. Inutile d'essayer de me fléchir, ma décision est prise, je serai inébranlable bien que sexué, toute tentative de discussion restera lettre morte, tant l'immixtion dans ma vie privée ne peut être que de mon fait, en plein accord avec moi même, dans la plénitude de la sérénité qui me caractérise. Où est le divan ? ah !, là, parfait, j'étends mon être et je commence.

Or donc, tout à commencé par une nuit sans lune, à la recherche d'un motel que jamais il ne trouva, mon père eut soudain l'attention attirée par une lumière éthérée, fluctuante mais pas mergitante puisqu'elle augmentait au contraire d'intensité. Intrigué mais pas effrayé, mon futur géniteur quitta sa voiture de location et se dirigea séance tenante vers la source supposément ignée de cette lactescence irradiante. Derrière un bosquet de tamaris, plante laxative autant que décorative mais ne soignant pas la loghorrée, il découvrit un objet ovoïde aux reflets métalliques, près duquel se tenait une créature humanoïde de petite taille au visage triangulaire auréolé de cheveux blonds. Tendant la main vers lui en un geste d'invite, la jeune nymphe remonta la rampe menant à l'intérieur de son véhicule en émettant un chant doux, modulé, aux accents hypnotiques, que mon père pourtant rompu aux techniques de manipulation mentale trouva irrésistible autant qu'inoffensif.

Bref, conçu avec une extraterrestre, j'ai été élevé dans une soucoupe volante, ce qui explique mon crâne dégarni mais bien fait, mon teint pâle mais uniforme, et mon goût pour l'altitude, en particulier de pensée, d'action et d'omission. D'aucun objecteront sans doute que je triche, que je ne suis pas un véritable humain, voire me traiteront carrément de métèque, de juif errant, de pâtre grec et diront que mes capacités supérieures viennent de ma condition (enviable mais non désirée) de mutant extraterrestre. Que nenni, leur répondrai-je, car qu'est-ce qui fait la nature de l'homme, je vous le demande mes chers lecteurs ? ce n'est rien de moins que l'amour du camembert bien fait, des boissons fermentées mais naturelles et la propension si largement répandue à vouloir être le dernier à parler dans une discussion, si futile soit-elle, ce qui n'est pas, vous me l'accorderez bien volontiers, le cas des animaux, d'alien, E.T, la mutante ou autres colocataires de notre univers infini et sans limites qu'on nomme aussi l'espace, frontière de l'inconnu.

Vous me permettrez de terminer par une formule toute simple mais à méditer, que j'ai tendance à ériger en règle de vie (par trop spartiate par ailleurs, ceci plus par goût de la contradiction que par choix délibéré) : 

Pourquoi remettre au lendemain ce qu'on peut faire le surlendemain ?








* 

[/QUOTE]

Après ça, si les ketchups ne gagnent pas la prochaines manche du Burger, je me rase la moustache !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* Dans le but avoué d'élever un peu le niveau de ces forums [...] Pourquoi remettre au lendemain ce qu'on peut faire le surlendemain ?*

[/QUOTE]

J'avoue sans honte que je ne me savais ni si prétentieux, ni si drôle. La morale de cette aimable fable aurait sans doute pu être : « Tel est pris qui croyait prendre »...

Je t'adresse toutes mes félicitations (c'est tellement ça !) ou, pour tout dire en un mot, à la manière du Gognol : c'est ÉNORME !!!

Merci.


----------



## Yip (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Merci à toi, on rigole bien sur ce thread


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Après ça, si les ketchups ne gagnent pas la prochaines manche du Burger, je me rase la moustache !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est sur que ca va foutre un coup au moral des mayo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait, tu as de la moustache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon il faudra penser à raser autre chose


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 
Je t'adresse toutes mes félicitations (c'est tellement ça !) ou, pour tout dire en un mot, à la manière du Gognol : c'est ÉNORME !!! * 

[/QUOTE]












'+


----------



## bebert (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 
Merci à toi, on rigole bien sur ce thread






* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo Yip !

PS : si tu pouvais être aussi bon au burger quizz, ça arrangerait les ketchup !


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Mackiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie...!!!!!!!  _stach stach ??_


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

il y a des albums spirou à droite, vous n'avez pas peur, qu'ils s'abîment


----------



## Yip (17 Mars 2003)

Bon, je fais remonter le sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























Qui est-ce qui s'y colle ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2003)

C'est vraiment pas facile !














Allez une dernière Guiness et j'y vais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Team SETI MacGeneration


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Globalcut:</font><hr /> * C'est vraiment pas facile !















[/QUOTE] 

Fau pas hesité ! Balances les photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









--------------

?Quoi tu n'a pas les icones casimir ? fonce vite sur  Anime Icons !! 
?iPodiste ! 
?Naru je t'aime ! &lt;= mackie sous effet ethylique  

*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2003)

Ils sont vraiment nuls vos sujets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Heuresement que Bonpat est là pour vous divertir avec ses énigmes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah oui pardon j'arrete. Vous avez raison monsieur le modérateur, pardon.

Elle est où Oupsy ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mai 2003)

Oui elle est où ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------
Prototype personnel de dieu 
Un mutant a l'énergie dense, jamais conçu pour la production en série 
Trop  bizarre pour vivre et trop rare pour mouri


----------



## anntraxh (11 Juillet 2003)

j'aurais jamais du poser  _cette question !_




dans ce  szrède, il risque même d'y avoir  des  *réponses *  !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis un  _romantique _ ... 














voilà ce que j'en pense




*AAARRRGHHH !* 




( _thebig, tu es là ?_ )


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

Arfffffffff ! Merci Anntraxh ! Tu m'as ouvert les yeux sur cet excellent thread de DocEvil, notre dieu à tous !
Euh, tu veux bien monter sur mon celeri Rav 4 ? Arf arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Pour Barbarella, c'est de l'humour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Au fait, je mangerai bien des moules frites, arrosés d'une trappiste avec ma ptéro à midi. Mais avant, faut que je ramasse les bits tombé du serveur.
Vous avez le bonjour de K &amp; P partis en vacances au pays du gruyère.
PS : Je vous surveille, bande de nases !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Arfffffffff ! Merci Anntraxh ! Tu m'as ouvert les yeux sur cet excellent thread de DocEvil, notre dieu à tous !
> Euh, tu veux bien monter sur mon celeri Rav 4 ? Arf arf !
> 
> 
> ...


Pas mal Bébert !!! Pas mal du tout !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On sent meme le glissement affectueux du Arffffffffff qui s'étouffe à peine lorsque la ptéro entre dans mon bureau !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...je peux partir en paix, ma succession est dignement assurée !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Je roulais pénard dans mon toyot celeri RAV 4 (arffff). Jécoutais Les Doors « riders in the storm » les oreilles décollées et la bite au vent quand soudain je glissais sur des moules frites. Je me réveillais en sursaut, croyant avoir fait un cauchemar, mais j'avais toujours mes mains posées à plat sur le lit comme on m'avait enseigné chez les jésuites. Ma femme venait juste de me renverser un verre de Leffe sur la tête et me criait :
> "Ben alors zeBig ? Qu'est-ce qui t'arrive ? Tu conduit en dormant ?"
> Mon sang ne fit quun tour. Je me levais et enfilait mon slip en peau de mérou, cest fragile cette matière  car quand on tire trop dessus, la peau de mérou pète (arfff).
> Je quittais le domicile conjugal seul dans la nuit, sen était trop de me faire réveiller toutes les nuits à coup de bière dans la gueule. Je me rendis chez mon armurier pour acheter une épée et me faire narakiriser. Dans la rue qui menait au magasin je vis un verre de saké mendier. Je trouvais bizarre quun verre de saké quête à cette heure tardive ! (arffff). Encore une japoniaiserie belge me dis-je. Juste avant de rentrer dans le magasin, je me rappelais soudain que jallais fêter bientôt mes 25 ans de boite et je ne pouvais pas laisser ma femme partir seule à Disneyland Paris. Je les voulais tellement ces oreilles de Mickey, pour cacher les miennes ! Heureusement le magasin était fermé, une chance pour moi à cette heure-ci. Pourtant larmurier ferait fortune si il ouvrait la nuit car il y avait une queue énorme à lentrée du magasin (Arfff). Je fis alors demi-tour en pensant au fabuleux voyage au pays de merveilles qui mattendait.
> ...


Arrrffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trop bon celui-là !!! Je ne l'avais pas vu auparavant !!!


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

Héhé ! Merci à toi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je peux partir en* pet*, ma succession est dignement assurée !!!!



Ouvrez la fenêtre !!


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

_On remonte..._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Décembre 2003)

_pour Bilbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

héhé ! Encore une sacré soirée ad CHL au Bambar ce soir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les infirmières ont sorties leures seringues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 héhé


tirlere li pin pon sur le chiuhuhua... tirelire pin pin pon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Propromis je met les  hot hostshotphoto demain dès que SMG serat calmé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ah unesoiréeeinoubliabledontjesuissparetdetoutoublierdemain


Et satar Academye qui covbemncent a la télé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vaisregarder la petite alizé qui passea star acedmie !


tirelire pin pon un coup en l'air n coup en bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------
Paul Foguenne de chez   POPOL PRODUCTION 




Garde des Sots du 01-Style


----------



## Bilbo (16 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _pour Bilbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je te reconnais bien là Finn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Toujours à faire les coup les plus bas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je propose qu'on monte une phalange pour chasser cet être malveillant à qui un administrateur probablement bourré a donné le statut de modérateur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Notre signe de ralliement sera mon slip monté sur une hampe (une vraie pas celle que j'ai en permanence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ).

Jpmiss t'es où ? Il paraît que tu as son adresse... et grâce à cette information stratégique je t'offre le commandement de la fine équipe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







---------------------------
La dernière fois que j'ai monté une telle expédition elle est partie en c...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2003)

Oh oui Doc, fouettes moi encore de tes paroles sacrées !!!








Euh, j'ai bon là ????


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Mars 2009)

Non, je vous rappelle (ou pas), que seuls les cellules d'une tête de blob peuvent scinder une tête, et que celle-ci peut répliquer en rameutant toutes ses cellules qui diront "je supporte ma tête de blob".
Un blobie ne peut pas scinder un blob pour la bonne et simple raison que s'il est blobie, c'est qu'il n'est pas une cellule du blob.
Et en cas de contestation, c'est le maitre du jeu qui dit comment ça s'applique, et tous les autres blob obéissent.
Sinon, il vous reste toujours la possiblilité de vous taper dans le gras (cf regle 2).


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Mars 2009)

Je vois
Aussi loin que ma vue me porte
De sombres horizons
Plus sombres que les horizons au crépuscule
Où de vagues vagues
Dessinent les hiéroglyphes de l'avenir
D'un avenir crépusculaire
Qui est à venir
Que je ne parviens pas à décrypter
Malgré les commentaires de Hegel sur Champollion


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je vois
> Aussi loin que ma vue me porte
> De sombres horizons
> Plus sombres que les horizons au crépuscule
> ...



Ton avenir, je m'en tape la queue sur le poulailler
Pourvu qu'il soit bien crépusculaire et qu'on ne te voit plus du tout


----------



## Romuald (1 Mars 2009)

Poil au cou


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2009)




----------



## fredintosh (5 Mars 2009)

J'ai rien contre votre jeu, mais vous pourriez quand même faire un petit effort d'imagination au lieu de pourrir tous les fils avec vos blobs.


Merdre.


----------

